# Corned venison



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

anyone corn their deer? 
I have a recipe close to this one and it’s super easy to do and you can hardly tell the difference when compared to corned beef. 
The color , taste, are the same just no fat layer. It’s a huge hit at deer camp too!
https://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/the-wild-chef/recipe-how-to-make-corned-venison
I just freeze it after brining it and make it in a crock pot. Just wondered who else does it?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That sounds good. I’ve got some loins I’m going to try that on.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

bobk said:


> That sounds good. I’ve got some loins I’m going to try that on.


I tried it a few years ago & came out great. Also made some mincemeat tarts & pies . They also came out great. It's fun trying different recipes with deer.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

bobk said:


> That sounds good. I’ve got some loins I’m going to try that on.


Keep them at about 1 1/2” thick. Any thicker and the brine might not penetrate. 
If you like corned beef, you won’t be disappointed!!


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

threeten said:


> Keep them at about 1 1/2” thick. Any thicker and the brine might not penetrate.
> If you like corned beef, you won’t be disappointed!!


Just inject it, most people I know use the neck roasts.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

s.a.m said:


> Just inject it, most people I know use the neck roasts.


Never tried injecting it. I just butterfly any thicker pieces and toss it in the brine. 
I also like to keep a higher brine to meat ratio. The brine will dilute with blood as it soaks and draws out the blood. It’ll turn out better if you don’t skimp on the brine


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Just keep it in the brine longer. My recipe calls for it to be brined for 15 days, always comes out great.


----------



## J.W. (Mar 17, 2007)

I've been Corning roast for years and love it! Once you have all the seasonings it's very easy. Skip the simmering and put it in a smoker and now you have Pastrami. Delicious


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds good. I'm going to have to try this. Maybe even smoke some for pastrami.


----------



## J.W. (Mar 17, 2007)

https://honest-food.net/corned-venison-recipe/ .. best recipe I've used hands down. I add a bit more cinnamon, sugar and red pepper than it calls for and brine it for a solid week. I also only simmer it for about an hour and a half to keep the meat from becoming stringy. A meat thermometer works best to hit about 145°.


----------

